
Programming 'language': Brain scans reveal coding uses same regions as speech - throwmemoney
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-06-language-brain-scans-reveal-coding.html
======
sudoaza
Speech and language are related! I suspected as much, thank you!

------
ddmma
abstract lingvistigs

